# Safe Pain Meds while nursing



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

The fetus was not viable. THere was no heartbeat and no growth when I went in for the u/s today.

I am at home waiting for the miscarriage to begin. While I am all for natural birth and did not have ANY meds with Aria's birth, I have no philosophical problems with medicating during miscarriage.

Are there any pain meds that will take the edge off of the contractions and help me sleep through this???


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

As far as OTCs go for short term use (1-2 weeks at most) I know it is safe to use Tylenol or ibuprofen. Ibuprofen probably would be the best. Although I don't know just how effective it will be for your pain. An antihistimine like Benedryl might help you sleep.

If you needed something stronger: Depending on the age of your nursing child a doctor might prescribe codeine or a similar drug and time the dosage around your breastfeeding, also. If you needed something even stronger, demerol and morphine have also been used in breastfeeding mothers.

I'm sorry for your lose, Chanley.


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm sorry for some reason I thought you mentioned nursing in your post. I appologize for the mistake. Still ibuprofen would be your very best over the counter medication.

Edit: Ah ok it was in the title...so I'm not crazy...silly me


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Oh Chanley..I am so sorry. This is really heartwrenching...









I had an emergency c-section and I was nursing and immediately after they gave me morphine (I dont think you would like it thgouh..very stoned out of my gourd)

and when they released me they gave me darvocet. It is a pain med. It really helped with the pain yet I wasn't stoned out of my gourd when I took it (this is saying something as sudafed makes me stoned out of my gourd)

I generally take Motrin Ibuprophin as far as OTC goes..

I am so sorry Chanley.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Chan, I feel so bad that I wasn't on the boards yesterday when you posted.

My heart is just acheing for you and your family. Please know I'm here for you any time you need me.

Caring for yourself right now is very important. Many times we feel so helpless while we're miscarring, but you still have a great deal of controll. Please keep hydrated, drink as much water as you can. Rasberry tea is a great choice for a breasfeeding mom. Make sure you're eating leafy greens and other foods high in iron (beets are a great choice). You'll need the extra iron as there will be some blood loss weather you have a DC or you're able to miscarry naturally. Try to eat small but frequent meals during the day. Get as much rest as possible. Small naps or just lay on the couch with your feet up.

Do you have a name for you child? Many mothers find it helpfull to name their miscarried baby. There are several threads here that talk about rituals and ways to remember the baby you lost.

Your deep in my thoughts right now Chan.


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh Chanley...I'm so sorry. I dob't have any advice about meds, but I wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and your family.

Please take care.

peggy


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Chanley, I'm so, so sorry. I've been taking ibuprofen and Lauren is still nursing. Please call if you want to talk or pm me. I'm still waiting for things to resolve. Oh honey, I wish I could give you a hug.

Liz


----------



## realramona (Nov 22, 2001)

(((Chan))) please let me know if I can do anything to get you through this difficult time...I took vicadin after my c-section and was nursing...it helps with pain without making you too out of it...it just made me sleepy...lots of love to you sister...you will be in my thoughts


----------



## patchoulimama (Nov 27, 2001)

Chanley,
Babydaze told me what happened and I have been searching for you everywhere. I am so sorry, mama.









This will make you stronger, and remember that it isn't your fault.

And about the OTC pain meds, I would go with Motrin if you are still bf Aria. Anything stronger will get into her system and possibly affect her.

If there is anything I can do from afar let me know.

love,
patchoulimama


----------



## azmountainmama (Nov 20, 2001)

check your pm chanley.


----------



## LaLa (Nov 18, 2001)

My heart is so heavy for you.
I love you so much and you are such an amazing mama and woman. I just wish there was something I could do to take away your pain.

I'm here if you want to talk. I understand if you don't want to right now, though, so I won't call and bug you.

Big hugs to you sweetie and to your family


----------



## jaylind (Nov 19, 2001)

chan i threw my back out about 10 days ago and i've been taking tylenol 3's two at a time about 4 times a day. noey is 9 months now, nurses 1-3 times a day but drinks about 15 more oz of ebm in a sippy and it hasn't fazed him at all. i keep hoping it'll make him forget that 3 AM snack to no avail. so if you are still in pain don't be afraid to ask the doc for an Rx.

{{{{{thinking of you}}}}}}


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

I'm not sure the answer to your question. I'm so sorry this is happening to you. I didn't quite get from what you posted whether you were already getting contrax or waiting for them.

I just wanted to say that when I lost my baby at 16 weeks, I had the midwife tell me to drink brandy as it was gonna hurt heaps which I know is not exactly a helpful suggestion in your case. However, I found that the pain was not that bad. I was getting wave like contrax when i went to sleep & woke up at about 3:00am to go pee & literally I stood up & had a massive gush of blood & the baby & all came out. So in the end, I didn't need any pain meds at all. I wasn't being staunch & refusing them either.

What I found far more important was the whole making sure you rest & keeping the iron levels up & keeping hydrated. So please try to take care of yourself. Sending you lots of love & strength


----------

